# ecran jaune



## jj38fr (5 Août 2007)

Hello!
j'ai un probleme avec mon ecran c'est un apple 17 pouce, il a pris une teinte jaunâtre, impossible de travailler sur du visuel! tout est faussé ! c'est comme si il y avait un filtre jaune sur mon ecran!:sleep:   :rateau: 
de temps en temps , tout se remet en place et l'ecran rprend ses couleurs normals.
Bon je pense qu'apres 10 ans il a fait son temps mais je me dis que vous avez peut être une ruse pour qu'il dure encore quelques années (sans le filtre jaune!)
MERCI 
JJ


----------



## guiguilap (5 Août 2007)

Tu as essay&#233; la sonde de calibrage ?


----------



## jj38fr (5 Août 2007)

non , c'est quoi ?


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2007)

Rien, c'est guillaume qui fait son intéressant, comme d'habitude... mais sans doute plus pour longtemps...

Ton problème vient de la prise RVB. Si la dominante est jaune, c'est le canal complémentaire qui n'a plus de signal, c'est-à-dire le bleu.
Tripatouille les prises, nettoie-les si jamais ce n'est pas suffisant et ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## guiguilap (5 Août 2007)

Ben je croyais juste que c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me de dominante de couleur qui se d&#233;r&#233;glait, c'est tout


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2007)

jj38fr a dit:


> de temps en temps , tout se remet en place et l'ecran reprend ses couleurs normales.



Oui, mais IL FAUT LIRE !  

Pas de souci, t'as vu je ne t'ai pas banni du thread. Allez, bon courage !


Edit : Tiens si ! Je te vire du fil parce que tu me gaves


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tripatouille les prises, nettoie-les si jamais ce n'est pas suffisant et ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre


Sinon ça peut être une soudure cassée sur un composant quelconque du canal du bleu au niveau de la prise, ou sur la platine qui est branchée sur le tube.
Normalement, un dépanneur TV peut te réparer ça sans problème.


----------



## jj38fr (6 Août 2007)

hello!
j"'ai repéré qu'il manquait un petit picot sur la fiche qui allait se brancher dans l'ordi (ecran- ordi) peut être que ça pourrait venir de ça ? ceci dit ça expliquerait pas du tout que par moment ça se remette à la normal! 
zen pensez quoi ?:mouais: 
JJ


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2007)

Non, je pense que le picot n'a jamais du être sur la prise. 
Si ça ne va pas mieux après le débranchage rebranchage, j'ai bien peur que Claude 72 n'aie raison, à savoir que le faux contact se trouve à l'intérieur du moniteur...


----------



## jj38fr (6 Août 2007)

ok merci à tous pour les infos!
bon ben faudrait que je trouve un reparateur car la ça se remet à la normale vraiment quand ça veut!
et le moniteur si je le demonte et y passe un coup d'apirateur dedans ?!  c'est pas une bonne idée ? 
JJ


----------



## tweek (6 Août 2007)

jj38fr a dit:


> ok merci à tous pour les infos!
> bon ben faudrait que je trouve un reparateur car la ça se remet à la normale vraiment quand ça veut!
> et le moniteur si je le demonte et y passe un coup d'apirateur dedans ?! c'est pas une bonne idée ?
> JJ


 
Aspirateur, il vaut mieux éviter. Si tu as une sorte de chiffon statique qui colle la poussière comme les Swiffer, ça pourrait faire l'affaire.  

Fais attention à la haute tension sur le tube.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

D'ailleurs, c'est tr&#232;s d&#233;conseill&#233; de d&#233;monter des &#233;crans CRT... :modo:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2007)

D'accord avec ce qui vient d'&#234;tre dit ! 
M&#233;fiance si tu n'as jamais d&#233;mont&#233; de tube. C'est dangereux. 
La chataigne de haute tension ne te tuera pas, mais peut provoquer un r&#233;flexe musculaire assez vif. 
Et quand &#231;a arrive avec les mains dans de la fine t&#244;le de blindage, il y a risque de coupure grave (tendons des doigts).


----------



## jj38fr (6 Août 2007)

:rateau:  oula merci pour l'avertissement
une chataigne ça me dit moyen je suis deja plié en 2 à cause d'une sciatique, ça va aller poiur le mois d'aout!
bon ben plus qu'a trouver un repararteur télé !
 
JJ


----------



## claude72 (6 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Aspirateur, il vaut mieux éviter. Si tu as une sorte de chiffon statique qui colle la poussière comme les Swiffer, ça pourrait faire l'affaire.


L'aspirateur manque d'efficacité (mais ça permet d'enlever les + gros mitons), le chiffon n'atteint pas les recoins (mais c'est un bon début)

 le mieux, c'est de finir à l'air comprimé (pas à la bombe, à la soufflette, genre 8 bars) en faisant attention quand-même !





			
				 guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> La chataigne de haute tension ne te tuera pas, mais peut provoquer un réflexe musculaire assez vif.
> Et quand ça arrive avec les mains dans de la fine tôle de blindage, il y a risque de coupure grave (tendons des doigts).


(dans un appareil débranché du secteur) Je confirme : j'étais dépanneur télé avant d'être imprimeur je n'ai jamais vu de coupures graves, mais plusieurs fois des écorchures douloureuses mais il y a beaucoup moins de tôles de blindage dans un téléviseur que dans un moniteur !!!


----------



## tweek (6 Août 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> le mieux, c'est de finir à l'air comprimé (pas à la bombe, à la soufflette, genre 8 bars) en faisant attention quand-même !



+1 Bon choix


----------

